# Little known Windows Secrets



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought I'd starts a thread about all the little Windows secrets that most of us probably not know about.  So feel free to post some of the secrets you know that makes using Windows easier, that most people probably never even heard of.

My biggest one is probably *Alt+Prt Scr*, it takes a screenshot of only the active window.  Great for taking shots of CPU-z or GPU-z, it really cuts down on the time wasted on cropping out the rest of the desktop.

What are some others?

The List:
*Alt+Prt Scr *- Takes Screenshot of the Active Window Only
*Windows+M* - Minimizes All Windows
*Windows+D* - Shows Desktop(Similar to Windows+M, but also Minimizes Windows that normally can't be minimized)
*Windows+Shift+M* - Restores all Windows
*Ctrl+Shift+Esc* - Brings up Task manager
*Windows+Pause* - Brings up System Properties
*Windows+E* - Brings up My Computer
*Windows+L* - Locks the Workstation


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 27, 2009)

w0w didn't know that. tnx


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 27, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I thought I'd starts a thread about all the little Windows secrets that most of us probably not know about.  So feel free to post some of the secrets you know that makes using Windows easier, that most people probably never even heard of.
> 
> My biggest one is probably *Alt+Prt Scr*, it takes a screenshot of only the active window.  Great for taking shots of CPU-z or GPU-z, it really cuts down on the time wasted on cropping out the rest of the desktop.
> 
> What are some others?



thats fantastic, thanks!

One not everyone will know is pressing home + M minimizes all windows. Not really a secret but yeah


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 27, 2009)

Ctrl+Shift+Esc brings up task manager. Really useful in Vista.


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 27, 2009)

windows + d is what most people use, does the same thing but more useful.  Supposed to show the desktop, so windows that cant be minimized still go away.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Heres another one: Windows Key+Pause brings up the system properties box.

Another: Windows+E opens My Computer.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 27, 2009)

Windows key + L = windows locked.


----------



## rampage (Feb 27, 2009)

i dont have any to add, but you should add all of these to your first post, as i think this could become a handy little thread


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I thought I'd starts a thread about all the little Windows secrets that most of us probably not know about.  So feel free to post some of the secrets you know that makes using Windows easier, that most people probably never even heard of.
> 
> My biggest one is probably *Alt+Prt Scr*, it takes a screenshot of only the active window.  Great for taking shots of CPU-z or GPU-z, it really cuts down on the time wasted on cropping out the rest of the desktop.
> 
> What are some others?



We may disagree on marketing but this is a cool thread. Thanks!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 27, 2009)

a very nice thread, erm
hitting shift 5 times brings up sticky keys ~ what ever they are


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah, newtekie make a list of all that are posted. that would be useful!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Ctrl+Shift+Esc brings up task manager. Really useful in Vista.



lmao - sry I just found that really funny. Vista needs a shortcut to end-task IE7.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Feb 27, 2009)

Probably well known but(control+f)brings up find window.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 27, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Probably well known but(control+f)brings up find window.



Or the middle mouse button if you use this...
http://www.highrez.co.uk/downloads/XMouseButtonControl.htm

I couldn't figure out how to do it within the OS. I had to use this 3rd party app.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned  Alt + Tab to switch between programs.


----------



## silkstone (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice thread, a few of these i didn't know. i especially like the open window printscreen.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 27, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Probably well known but(control+f)brings up find window.



And windows and F brings up search menu.

Windows and tab does the flip 3d thing.


----------



## Yin (Mar 2, 2009)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/126449

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/301583


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 2, 2009)

When typing a WWW address into your browser on a Windows OS, simply type the name then hit *Ctrl+Enter *and it will fill in the http:// and other related info automatically.

For example: Type: Google (then hit Ctrl+Enter)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

Ctrl + W closes the current window

Alt + Enter makes 3d apps go fullscreen. 

Alt + F4 kills the currently viewed application.


----------



## Fleck (Mar 2, 2009)

Everyone know what shift+del does?  It works in uTorrent too.


----------



## blueskynis (Mar 2, 2009)

Win+R run a program
Ctrl + Esc bring start menu
Alt + space bring system menu of active window


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 2, 2009)

Yup. Delete bypassing the recycle bin. Works in my email client (Calypso) as well.


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 2, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52397


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

THANKS! I forgot how to take a screen shot!


----------



## FatForester (Mar 3, 2009)

Cool list. I'm surprised I didn't know about the Ctrl + Shift + Escape one for Task Manager. That's very useful for Vista! If you hold down Windows + E (Computer) for a few seconds it is a funny way to make a friend's computer unusable for a while, depending on how fast it is.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Mar 3, 2009)

good thread! I couldnt remember the ALT+Prt Scrn one to take screenshots of the active window to save my life..


----------



## D007 (Mar 3, 2009)

Pressing ctrl + rolling the mouse scroll up or down, will increase or decrease font and page sizes on the go.
so if you ever get a page that has small font..
just hit ctrl and scroll on the mouse..


----------



## justone (Mar 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Heres another one: Windows Key+Pause brings up the system properties box.
> 
> Another: Windows+E opens My Computer.



technically its called Explorer. That is what E Stands for.


----------



## fenurch (Mar 3, 2009)

FatForester said:


> If you hold down Windows + E (Computer) for a few seconds it is a funny way to make a friend's computer unusable for a while, depending on how fast it is.




I hate you


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 3, 2009)

justone said:


> technically its called Explorer. That is what E Stands for.



Explorer is the program, yes, however explorer and point to any destination.  If the E stood for Explorer, then it should just open Explorer with nothing in it waiting for a destination.  If you go to run, and type explorer, it doesn't give you My Computer.

Technically, it opens Explorer and points it to My Computer.


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2009)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wrote out a whole list of special things the Windows Key does and accidently hit F5 wiping out all my text. 

Anyway a REALLY short list of things...

Windows Key + Arrow keys = Moves the current window to occupy the left/right side of the screen or maximize/minimize it. (windows 7 only)

Ctrl + Scroll wheel (mouse) = Changes the display text size in Internet Explorer as well as the Display TYPE in Windows Explorer.


Okay I'm mad now because that was *A LOT* of text I just lost so I'm gonna end with saying just to use the Windows Key + a bunch of other keys and see what does what so I don't have to type it all out again. It's a lot of stuff that you can do without ever touching the mouse.

Some of the things may be specific to W7 only (like the window moving thing), but many you could still do in the other versions of Windows especially Vista. The Windows key is a very useful thing much like the Apple key. (please no wars, it's the only thing I could think of at the time that reminded me of it from my past)

Kei  <--- still pissed he lost ALL THAT TEXT 


(sadly Windows Key + U will not undo stupidity)


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

FatForester said:


> If you hold down Windows + E (Computer) for a few seconds it is a funny way to make a friend's computer unusable for a while, depending on how fast it is.



I couldn't resist 

oh and kei the undo key is CTRL + Z


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 3, 2009)

Love that Win+E great shortcut for MyCompy.

*If you double tap Win+D it will restore the exact screens you had up before you "Showed Desktop"*



And of course if you press the Windows key it will pull up the Start menu!


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I couldn't resist
> 
> oh and kei the undo key is CTRL + Z



I remember that, but it wouldn't bring back all that text is what I was saying. It was more a joke that Windows + U doesn't fix stupid moves haha


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

Kei said:


> I remember that, but it wouldn't bring back all that text is what I was saying. It was more a joke that Windows + U doesn't fix stupid moves haha



I feel sutpid


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I feel sutpid



 that makes two of us now


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

Kei said:


> that makes two of us now


----------



## D007 (Mar 3, 2009)

Kei said:


> FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wrote out a whole list of special things the Windows Key does and accidently hit F5 wiping out all my text.
> 
> Anyway a REALLY short list of things...
> 
> ...




lol.. sorry.
some of those were already listed XD

if you had it in notepad, edit/undo would of gotten it back..


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are some useful keyboard short cuts and tweaks and stuff:http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/20_windows_7_tweaks_tips_–_every_secret_uncovered_date?page=0%2C0

I got my little quick launch back...


----------



## thraxed (Mar 4, 2009)

Did ya know you can press Alt-f4 at the end of the install on vista when it runs its first initial test too see if you capable of running aero, just an annoyance if ya don't have your gfx drivers installed.  Shaves some time off the install.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 4, 2009)

Great work Newtekie! I knew a few, learned a few, either way these are definately very useful to learn in the long run.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 4, 2009)

I install TaskSwitchXP on evey computer I touch, you can see the screen for finding what you want when your have many windows open at once.

http://www.ntwind.com/software/taskswitchxp.html

Alt tab and you can use this and shift tab back and forth in the window manager. 

They used to make this handy tool for windows back in the day.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 4, 2009)

Type odd text by using the "alt and number method". Great for inserting your favorite characters¿? ‼±▐«▐ΦÜ╙`▒∞PÉ


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 6, 2009)

*Vista Re-installation Help*

Alright, so this is not command or keyboard oriented, but I have noticed this question asked several times of late. So, I thought I'd post this info here. If you need to reinstall Vista on your computer, you'll need to find your product key (which is encrypted) as well as back up your activation files. Below is some info on how to do that along with info about a free software program that will make it relatively easy. 

Note: You MUST have a valid/legal copy of Vista installed for this to work and you must reinstall it on the same machine to comply with the TOS.

Hope this helps someone! 

<Step by step how to>
<Free software to make it super easy>


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Alright, so this is not command or keyboard oriented, but I have noticed this question asked several times of late. So, I thought I'd post this info here. If you need to reinstall Vista on your computer, you'll need to find your product key (which is encrypted) as well as back up your activation files. Below is some info on how to do that along with info about a free software program that will make it relatively easy.
> 
> Note: You MUST have a valid/legal copy of Vista installed for this to work and you must reinstall it on the same machine to comply with the TOS.
> 
> ...



Who the hell has been asking that? I mean all you have to do to reinstall vista is put the damn disk in. If you need the key just right click on the "computer" in the menu and go to properties. Its at the bottom of that window.

FYI I'm not cussing at you thoughtdisorder. Just the people who refuse to do their own research.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Who the hell has been asking that? I mean all you have to do to reinstall vista is put the damn disk in. If you need the key just right click on the "computer" in the menu and go to properties. Its at the bottom of that window.
> 
> FYI I'm not cussing at you thoughtdisorder. Just the people who refuse to do their own research.



It's come up a few times actually, and so I thought I'd put that up for these guys to see as well as our guests. AND STOP CUSSING AT ME! Lol!

Happy Friday fellow Floridian! 

Edit: Btw, LOVE the new avvy!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 6, 2009)

If you use firefox, not sure about opera, but didnt work in IE for me, but...
Ctrl + Shift + T brings up a previously closed tab


----------



## iStink (Mar 6, 2009)

wow.  there's more thanks for his post than there are on other posts which contain even more useful information.  I didn't realize these commands were so unknown lol. I use windows + e all the time. Learned about it after xp was out for maybe a year or so.  

ok here we go, Windows 101 (this information was hidden away in a google search):

Alt + Tab  	 - Switch between open applications.
Alt + Shift + Tab - Switch backwards between open applications.
Alt + double-click - Display the properties of the object you double-click on. For example, doing this on a file would display its properties.
Ctrl + Tab - Switches between program groups or document windows in applications that support this feature.
Ctrl + Shift + Tab - Same as above but backwards.
Alt + Print Screen - Create a screen shot only for the program you are currently in.
Ctrl + Alt + Del - Reboot the computer and/or bring up the Windows task manager.
Ctrl + Esc - Bring up the Windows Start menu. In Windows 3.x this would bring up the Task Manager.
Alt + Esc - Switch Between open applications on taskbar.
F1 - Activates help for current open application.
F2 - Renames selected Icon.
F3 - Starts find from desktop.
F4 - Opens the drive selection when browsing.
F5  - Refresh Contents.
F10  - Activates menu bar.
Shift + F10 - Simulates right-click on selected item.
F4 - Select a different location to browse in the Windows Explorer toolbar.
Alt + F4 - Closes Current open program.
Ctrl + F4 - Closes Window in Program.
F6  - Move cursor to different Windows Explorer pane.
Ctrl + Space bar - Drops down the window control menu.
Ctrl + (the '+' key on the keypad) - Automatically adjust the widths of all the columns in Windows explorer
Alt + Enter - Opens properties window of selected icon or program.
Shift + Del - Delete programs/files without throwing them into the recycle bin.
Holding Shift - Boot Safe Mode or by pass system files as the computer is booting.
Holding Shift - When putting in an audio CD, will prevent CD Player from playing.
Enter - Activates the highlighted program.
Alt + Down arrow - Display all available options on drop down menu.
* (on the keypad)  - Expands all folders on the currently selected folder or drive in Windows Explorer.
+ (on the keypad)  - Expands only the currently selected folder in Windows Explorer.
- (on the keypad) - Collapses the currently selected folder in Windows Explorer.


Windows key shortcuts:

WINKEY  	Pressing the Windows key alone will open Start.
WINKEY + F1 	Opens the Microsoft Windows help and support center.
WINKEY + F3 	Opens the Advanced find window in Microsoft Outlook.
WINKEY + D  	Brings the desktop to the top of all other windows.
WINKEY + M 	Minimizes all windows.
WINKEY + SHIFT + M 	Undo the minimize done by WINKEY + M and WINKEY + D.
WINKEY + E 	Open Microsoft Explorer.
WINKEY + Tab 	Cycle through open programs through the taskbar.
WINKEY + F 	Display the Windows Search / Find feature.
WINKEY + CTRL + F  	Display the search for computers window.
WINKEY + F1 	Display the Microsoft Windows help.
WINKEY + R 	Open the run window.
WINKEY + Pause / Break key  	Open the system properties window.
WINKEY + U 	Open Utility Manager.
WINKEY + L 	Lock the computer (Windows XP and above only).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Happy Friday fellow Floridian!
> 
> Edit: Btw, LOVE the new avvy!



Where do you hail from? I list Miami but I'm really from Homestead. If your from Florida you KNOW where that is. 

As for the avy thanks! Hes the only one who I thought could defeat Brock F$#KING Samson. Him or Chris Brown


----------



## DaveK (Mar 6, 2009)

Alt+Prt Scr is probably my favourite, didn't know about that one, very useful. Saves time in Paint Shop, no need to crop


----------

